

Basic but useful 40 Linux Commands for newbies - Teknixx
http://teknixx.com/40-useful-linux-commands/

======
dalke
The quotes are missing. For example, #22 is "find -name _.sh " but the _.sh
will expand in the shell, rather than in the find.

There are several other typos, like I don't think "passw" is the way to change
the password but rather "passwd".

------
st3fan
You forgot command #1: sudo - use in those exceptional cases where you need
root permission.

It makes me really sad that all these examples are showing a root prompt. It
is dangerous and bad practice.

